# Yodel



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bunch of absolute jobs worth pricks.

So I ordered two beanbag chairs to go into my new house (didnt want to buy a new sofa as there is nothing wrong with the one I have just needed more seating areas) and have already been messed about with the order. But finally today was delivery day!

I was stood out on the porch as I thankfully work from home on Fridays, I was on the phone to someone, came off and checked my emails......"Your parcel has been delivered".......to where? The imaginary house I live in down the road?!?!?!?! Phone Yodel and btw their IVR system is long winded and annoying! The guy was ever so sorry (he's taken the brunt of my anger) and said that he can see from the tracker that the delivery driver is on my road......well he might well be but he hasnt been to my house I've been stood on the porch! He says he will call the depot to get hold of the driver and puts me hold. Comes back on and says "I'm really sorry but the depot arent answering".......WTF so not only do I not know any of my neighbours because I've just moved here but the jobs worth prick didnt even attempt to come to my house to pop a card through with the number he delivered my items to!!!!!

I'm so god damn angry as they are already 5 days later than the delivery I paid for but WTF!?!?!?!?!

J
xx


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Hate it when they do this...

When i had my new iPhone delivered it came via DPD (who are usually pretty good)

Went on their tracker thing and it told me what time the driver was supposed to be at my flat so i took my lunch hour and went home to wait, sat in my flat constantly checking the driver tracker thing, saw he was at the end of the road, then got a text to say i wasnt in!

Went down and the bastward had stuck a card through the door and pissed off. I was livid when i got down to their office after work to collect it... :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I dont get what is wrong with people......they are getting paid to do a job......do it properly?!

I used my hard earned money to buy stuff and some incompetent fuckwit cant even deliver it when I'm home! Luckily I work from home on Fridays but thats not the point, I was on the phone on my porch and he didnt even come round to check my house!

J
xx


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Blimey I thought you would have calmed down by now  Deep breaths and relax...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I've used Yodel alot & never had a prob.  but have heard of plenty that have.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just sat in all day for a delivery from UPS that never arrived so I feel your pain :evil:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My auntie could yodel. She was Swiss and could play the accordion too. Perhaps doing this from your roof might attract the attention of the delivery driver?






P.S. You shouldn't need to do this really :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I've used Yodel alot & never had a prob.  but have heard of plenty that have.
> Hoggy.


There is a group on facebook, unofficial complaints against Yodel......I thought mine was bad lol

So the delivery driver came back round again today, I wasn't in but he gave a card to my neighbour who gave me it, apparently he was very apologetic......bloody right and all

J
Xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Your Order Delivered Exceptionally Late

(or not at all)


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Nothing but bad experiences with Yodel too. I never use them now. Any collection I've booked with them, or delivery I'm expecting has had problems, every single one.

Worst delivery company I've ever experienced.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Despatches on channel 4 have a programme on tomorrow about them I believe

J
Xx


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Lollypop86 said:


> Despatches on channel 4 have a programme on tomorrow about them I believe
> 
> J
> Xx


It'll be running late or postponed or cancelled altogether... :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

rustyintegrale said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Despatches on channel 4 have a programme on tomorrow about them I believe
> ...


This is channel 4, not Yodel

J
xx


----------



## Bradders911 (Jan 29, 2016)

Had nothing but problems with Yodel - waited in no show, waited in at agreed rearranged times, no show either. Lost items completely, delivered stuff that looks like they've played footie with the parcel. Totally bloody useless. [smiley=furious3.gif]

I cant believe so many companies still use them.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Lollypop86 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


Same sauce, different recipe!


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Bradders911 said:


> Had nothing but problems with Yodel - waited in no show, waited in at agreed rearranged times, no show either. Lost items completely, delivered stuff that looks like they've played footie with the parcel. Totally bloody useless. [smiley=furious3.gif]
> 
> I cant believe so many companies still use them.


That pretty much sums up the problem I had with them, the times I used them, or they were used by others to deliver to me.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

so many use them because they are cheap, but in all honesty I would rather pay more for a delivery knowing its been handled the way it should have been handled and delivered to my house and not someone else's

J
xx


----------

